

State of Utah Open Data - pseudobry
https://opendata.utah.gov/

======
thaddeusmt
Salt Lake City (and apparently all of Utah?) is lucky enough to have some
serious open data advocates actually employed in the government. Props to Open
Salt Lake and everyone involved for working on the portal and supporting open
and transparent government. We "pay" for this government data, after all, so
it's great when it's made easily accessible.

I attended a civic data hackathon once, and was pleasantly surprised at the
resulting products. My favorite was a "slumlord" app, which mashed up property
ownership vs building code violations (or something like that). It was a fun
change of pace from a typical hackathon and the requisite
dating/shopping/photo sharing apps.

------
rmason
Here are Michigan's data sets:

[https://data.michigan.gov/browse](https://data.michigan.gov/browse)

Curious if Utah has a statewide civic hackathon like we do here in Michigan
[http://www.codemichigan.com](http://www.codemichigan.com)

~~~
pseudobry
[http://opensaltlake.org/](http://opensaltlake.org/)

The Code for America chapter is the biggest civic hacking group that I know of
in SLC.

